

Que: A fast, concurrent job queue for Ruby and PostgreSQL - chanks
https://github.com/chanks/que

======
grosskur
Nice! I really like postgres-based queues. Another one is

[https://github.com/ryandotsmith/queue_classic](https://github.com/ryandotsmith/queue_classic)

It uses LISTEN/NOTIFY. It might be interesting to compare it to que in the
README.

------
chanks
I'm really interested in suggestions or comments about Que - I'm trying to
make it as durable as possible while retaining its speed.

I'm also looking for a steady job using Ruby, if anyone is hiring in Seattle.
My email's in my profile.

Thanks!

